# Disabling Router Firewall



## mobiledeb (Mar 15, 2011)

In order to get my wireless printer up and running I need to temporarily disable my actiontec PK5000 router. I need HELP!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You need to access the router administration (usually done with a web browser) and then turn off the firewall.

If you don't have a manual you should be able to find one here:
Actiontec Support PK5000 Wireless DSL Modem Router


----------



## mobiledeb (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are unfortunately mistaken that to setup your wireless printing you have to disable your router firewall.

The routers firewall has nothing to do with your local lan traffic. It only pertains to the traffic to and from the internet.


----------



## Ninja_IV_XX (Dec 23, 2010)

Wand3r3r said:


> You are unfortunately mistaken that to setup your wireless printing you have to disable your router firewall.
> 
> The routers firewall has nothing to do with your local lan traffic. It only pertains to the traffic to and from the internet.



You are somewhat correct. As long as you have never messed with your firewall it won't block your traffic. But if you accedently got in you could have denied your printer in you firewall. Check all of you policy's. If you don't see anything that looks wrong. Then maybe consider try to setup a dmz on your printer. I don't know if a dmz will help but it would be a place to start looking.


----------



## mobiledeb (Mar 15, 2011)

All I can say for sure is that the very first step in wireless printer setup was to disable the firewall on the router. To be totally honest I have not done any changing since I am not sure what I am doing. Am going to end up having to have a techie come handle it. I do not want to screw anything up and then be totally dead in the water. Frustration level at the moment is off the charts :sigh: Thanks guys for the input.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"But if you accedently got in you could have denied your printer in you firewall."
and
"All I can say for sure is that the very first step in wireless printer setup was to disable the firewall on the router"

Gentlemen both of these statement are incorrect and indicate a misunderstanding of lan/wan traffic.
You NEVER disable a routers firewall to setup a router
A router firewall HAS NO EFFECT on lan traffic.

Perhaps Mobiledeb you confused disabling the windows firewall with the routers firewall? 

Only traffic passing THROUGH a firewall is affected by the firewall.

Mobiledeb all you need to do to setup your wireless printer is put it on the same lan subnet as your lan. The easiest way of accomplishing this is set the printer to dhcp and set your router to provide a dhcp ip address.


----------



## mobiledeb (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Wand but again unable to connect. Oh well, some tech shall be happy :upset:


----------



## mobiledeb (Mar 15, 2011)

FINALLY got an answer Which makes little or no sense if Wand is correct....supposedly this printer will not work with the router I have :redface: Not the answer I wanted for sure but it came right from the Kodak site.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The router has no effect on the printer.

A router has two interfaces per say. One wan and one lan. Your computers and printer are on the lan side. The lan is a switch that physically connects the pcs and printer. You don't touch the firewall/wan side until you go out to the internet.

This means all we are dealing with is a local lan. 

If you follow the wireless printer manual you will see you need to set the wireless interface to either a static ip on your subnet range or set to dhcp and let the routers dhcp service provide it with a correct ip.

Have you followed the manual step by step? Where did you run into a problem?


----------



## mobiledeb (Mar 15, 2011)

According to Kodak and now Qwest there is something (I do not recall exactly what they called it) the PK5000 router does not support and therefore will not work with the printer. Am getting a new router and having a tech handle the whole enchilada. Thanks much for your input.

My problem arose when I was instructed to push the WPS button on the router and the printer was not able to connect.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Cracks me up! No such thing as a printer and router incompatiblity.

if the printer doesn't support WPS then you set it up MANUALLY like it says in the printers manual. You just go into the menu, go to the network settings and either set for dhcp or give it a static ip address.

Oh well. Tech will take care of you...hopefully the tech doesn't work for Kodac or Qwest.


----------

